# anyone make their own "windicator"?



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

just wondering if anyone on here refills, or makes their own windicator. 

isnt it just scent free talcum powder?


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

I have never used the powder but I do use the floatie type, a very fine piece of fuzz that will ride the breeze for a good distance. The most helpful thing I have found to keep tabs on the wind is a very fine piece of sewing thread tied to the bow. I tie mine to the pin guard on my sight. No digging in pockets, no movement required and it is always working for you.


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

It's not powder, it's more like the stuff you put on are feathers to keep them dry. But why are trying to make one ? Just buy one it's really cheep and last a long time, I have been using the same bottle for years. I also use a piece of maribu feather on my bow.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

i us dry milk weed pod .i just cut the seed off if you drop them from your stand you can see not only what way the wind is blowing but if the air rising of falling they float a long way


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

I'll second the milkweed. Store it in a film cannister. Dropped one last year and it floated straight down the tree till it got about 3-4 feet from the ground and then took off like a scared rabbit. Wouldn't see that with powder. Guess if one is concerned with scattering the seeds and a possible invasive species you could take the time to remove the seed or find some down from an old jacket/sleeping bag or just go out and whack a goose. Not sure how much trouble that would be to collect.


----------



## Dgutter (Mar 9, 2008)

I made my own out of an old contact solution bottle and baking soda. Just had to open up the hole a little bit. Works pretty well.


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

I just refill my windicator bottles with baking soda it seems to work great. I carry a couple all the time since I tend to drop them occasionally & when they're wet they don't work...


----------



## MrHoss (Aug 13, 2007)

Corn Starch in an old Pete Rickards Indian Buck Lure bottle. Works great!


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Yep, small feather with some light spiderwire fishing line tied to the end. give it 4 or 5 inches of line and tie a small alligator clip to it. 

hang in tree or where ever you want to see the wind.


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a small feather from one of my cats' toys (Flutterball) that they destroy. I superglued it to a short piece of knot tying thread and have it attached to my stabilizer. I also have the flo. orange WindTracker









Joe


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

I use screw top surplus LSA (lubricant small arms) bottles and blue chalk line powder. Used for years. Even had outfitters ask me to pull it out and use it once they know I'm carrying it. The Flambeau outlet by me also has a flip top bottle, filled, for $1. I carry that in my truck for back up.

happy hunting, dv


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

rigginuts said:


> It's not powder, it's more like the stuff you put on are feathers to keep them dry. But why are trying to make one ? Just buy one it's really cheep and last a long time, I have been using the same bottle for years. I also use a piece of maribu feather on my bow.


I am just curious, and if I could spend 4 bucks and be able to make enough to last beyond a lifetime, vs spending 4 bucks that might last a few years..... every penny saved counts.


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

milkweed for sure...it works awesome and carries a long way to see currents...and its free in the fields...


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the milkweed idea best but its harder to find film containers now a days with so much digital.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

munch said:


> i us dry milk weed pod .i just cut the seed off if you drop them from your stand you can see not only what way the wind is blowing but if the air rising of falling they float a long way


 cattails work good too


----------



## catdaddy (Aug 8, 2003)

I use the milk weed and also use blue chalk line chalk in a squeeze bottle that I keep hung around my neck.


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

emerson said:


> cattails work good too


Me too , Cattail is the best price too ..... Free .. !!!


----------



## Hoytman_Sax (Oct 8, 2007)

I use the milkweed as well. Even if you can't find a film canister there are plenty of small containers you can find. If you have a wife, just ask for a small make up container to use when she is done with it


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup Milk weed, cattails, my breath and a feather on a string are my favorites

I have also used corn starch in squirt bottle too.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

All good ideas! I'm trying to save money this year, going to make my own scent killing solution from recipes gleaned on AT!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

If you can't find a film canister, simply use the milk weed pod. It works well by itself! That's how Mother Nature decided to hold the seeds together.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

munch said:


> i us dry milk weed pod .i just cut the seed off if you drop them from your stand you can see not only what way the wind is blowing but if the air rising of falling they float a long way


This.


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

Rhody Hunter said:


> I like the milkweed idea best but its harder to find film containers now a days with so much digital.


Just use a ziplock bag.


----------



## RJPOUTDOORS (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a old 35 mm film container I drilled a small hole in the bottom of it and filled it with cotton. Pull out a little and it floats on any current. I also use them as lure stations I super glued clothes line pins to them and filled with cotton you can place your lure on the cotton then hang the container from a limb without wast of any lure. Good Hunting.


----------



## jschulz70 (Dec 22, 2008)

I use a 35mm film canister and drill a 3/16" hole in the bottom of it, then put 2 or 3 cotton balls int & snap the lid on it. Us a pair of needle nose to pull a small tuft of cotton through the hole and done. Takes about 2 minutes to make.Every time you pull a small piece off to use, it pulls a little more out of the hole for the next test.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

iluvgear1 said:


> i have never used the powder but i do use the floatie type, a very fine piece of fuzz that will ride the breeze for a good distance. The most helpful thing i have found to keep tabs on the wind is a very fine piece of sewing thread tied to the bow. I tie mine to the pin guard on my sight. No digging in pockets, no movement required and it is always working for you.


- - - x2


----------



## pumpkineater (Apr 28, 2011)

I use sent free baby powder in an old refillable nose spray bottle. works well for me.


----------



## deertick (May 18, 2010)

I was using white ash from the fireplace in a squezze bottle, going to the 35mm canister and cotton instead great idea.


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

i make what i believe to be scented windicator what i do is take a small plastic box with a lid put 2 small cups inside in one cup i put a scent lure like doe estrus or acorn lure and in the 2nd cup i put feather powder i then close the small bow and leave it in the sun for a couple of days to get it hot in the box the powder will absorb the smell of the lure then just fill the bottle the lure came in with the powder and every time you squeeze the bottle you get the powder and a little scent that will carry in the wind


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

Guys..milkweed works much better than cotton balls. I think the cotton fibers are heavier, and they just simply do not work as well. 

As far as what to keep them in, if you cannot find a film canister, use an old prescription pill bottle, and drill a hole in the cover.. Works like a charm!


----------



## Darth_Bane (Jun 1, 2011)

cheap kids bubbles


----------



## alay11 (Oct 15, 2010)

Darth_Bane said:


> cheap kids bubbles


I am sure that works quite well, but it does make for a funny mental image!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you like to blow bubbles.....Well hello, my name is bubbles. Haha, I remember that fro 8th grade and couldn't resist. I agree, a hunter blowing bubbles from the stand just doesn't seem right. lol


----------



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

an old Afrin nose spray bottle and plain old flour from the kitchen......was making these way before I ever saw a marketed one.......another missed chance to patent ;(


----------



## KYBowhunter89 (Sep 21, 2008)

erictski said:


> milkweed for sure...it works awesome and carries a long way to see currents...and its free in the fields...


This..
I keep mine in an unscented, empty dental floss container. Works pretty well. With powder, you're just getting the wind close to you, you really don't know what its doing 10, 20, 30+ yds from your stand like you do with milkweed.


----------



## striker34 (Jun 8, 2007)

munch said:


> i us dry milk weed pod .i just cut the seed off if you drop them from your stand you can see not only what way the wind is blowing but if the air rising of falling they float a long way


I do the same, they float and you see the wind direction much longer than a puff of white powder in front of you.


----------



## spflugradt (Sep 7, 2009)

another for milkweed pods, been using them for many years now and love the price I just try and grab a couple every time I head out to check trail cams.... easy and cheap.

Steve


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't do it all that often anymore as I just by the powder. But started with a travel size spray bottle like a small hair spray bottle with water. Just give a little spritz and the mist will float pretty good. But I agree that milkweed is a fine indicator.


----------



## Fletcher #1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tie a 4" piece of bright yarn on your zipper handle of your jacket. Then, similar to the cotton idea, just pull off a few strands and let it float in the breeze.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

I watch spider webs.
If you have a syringe or a dropper bottle, put cornstarch in it. Squeeze it and a puff of cornstarch comes out! I keep the syringe in a plastic baggie so leaking cornstarch doesn't get on my gear.


----------



## DogWoman (Sep 9, 2011)

Found something this morning at our local grocery store! They were selling empty 'lotion' bottles for use to put lotion in them for when you have to go through airport security. The top flips off and there's a hole in the center. This entire top will unscrew off. I put cornstarch in it. I turn it upside down, give it a shake, flip open the top and give it a quick squeeze. The cornstarch comes out in a puff that will pick up the slightest breeze.

Total cost? 25 cents! I already have lots of cornstarch.


----------



## Silencer223 (Jan 29, 2015)

I heard a little travel shampoo bottle and baking soda works too. Doesn't get all nasty like corn starch


----------



## gettinold (Oct 23, 2013)

Piece of thread on bow and piece of tracer feather hanging from branch 20yds out


----------



## boyles77 (Aug 3, 2007)

I went to the store and got one of the snuff cans that have the beef jerky in. I got it all cleaned out and put a few cotton balls in it and it works perfect. Once you cut a small hole in the lid and pull a little fiber from one of the cotton balls itll reload much like a cleanex box will. Plus you get to eat a dollar worth of shaved beef jerky in the meantime.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

A cattail works as well as the milkweed has twice as mush fuzz and no weighty seeds.


----------

